# Any Dressing Coleslaw



## Chef Maloney (Nov 9, 2012)

I know I know, another cole slaw recipe. But I just wanted to re-iterate the fact that nearly any salad dressings go great with coleslaw and the sky's the limit. 
Here's a healthy & tasty combination I make quite often.

1 sm. Head Green Cabbage, sliced thin or chopped
Several thin Slices Red Cabbage, or chopped
1/4 Red Onion, sliced thin or chopped
2 Green Onions, sliced thin
1 small Carrot, shredded
1 stalk Celery, sliced thin or chopped
1 tsp. Poppy Seeds
1 tsp. Garlic Salt (like Lawry's)
Salad Dressing of your Choice

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Stir in your favorite Salad Dressing to taste. 
My most recent dressing was a combination of Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Balsamic Vinegar, and Wishbone salad dressing.
Try making your coleslaw with Raspberry Vinaigrette, Thousand Island, Bleu Cheese, Ranch, or whatever else you fancy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice coleslaw...thanks Chef


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Chief, I needed the reminder.  I've been craving coleslaw and getting a bit tired of the same old.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, this sounds good  I like the addition of poppy seed, might just use sesame  seeds since I always have some.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

We always use both types of cabbage, good variety


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 10, 2012)

One of my favorite combos is cabbage and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have never made a blue cheese dressing Whisk, is it pretty easy?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I have never made a blue cheese dressing Whisk, is it pretty easy?



Kylie, here is a Blue Cheese dressing I make often.

1/4 Lb. Blue Cheese, crumbled
6 Tbslp. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Lemon Juice
3 Tblsp. Mayonnaise
2 Tblsp. Olive Oil
Mashed Garlic, to taste
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire Sauce
Tabasco Sauce to taste
COMBINE ingredients and whip until thickened.

Here is a much simpler recipe and tasty too.

1/4 Lb. Blue Cheese
1 cup Cream
1 tsp. Lemon Juice
COMBINE ingredients and whip until thickened.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you so much Chef, your a star!


----------

